
Sandia Software Guidelines – Volume 5 – Tools, Techniques, and Methodologies [pdf] - mindcrime
https://prod-ng.sandia.gov/techlib-noauth/access-control.cgi/1985/852348.pdf
======
mitchbob
Should add (1992) to title.

